# RV 2004



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did anyone catch the A&E special RV 2004 show the other day?

They had a huge motorhome that was an RV and you could drive right into the water and use it as a luxury boat! Unbelievable! It was a true luxury unit with teak cabinents and marble bath. I think the price was $1.2 million.








Any buyers out there?

They showed a lot of new units from motorhomes to tent trailers and everything in between. No OUTBACKS though.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Saw it too. Was dissappointed that they concentrated on the super wealthy high end rigs most of us will never actually see when we "Really Camp" and they spent time covering some unique trailers for the sports enthusiasts, but they didn't spend any time covering the most popular travel trailers. The lighter weight travel trailers like ours.

Oh well, what cha gonna do?

How about a new program on TV called, "While you were out, of your camper" a program that shows a different RV Camper each episode and all the people that own that model and the modifications & decorating ideas that have been incorporated by the owners since it was manufactured.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah... I owned one of those for a while then traded up to my 23RS.... I'd never go back.









Just kidding!!! Who can afford that?

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I watched the show a few times, grew tired of seeing motorhomes though. Sure wish they would show more camper that real people can afford, I don't care to dream that far out I'd rather see something that I could really use. Oh well somebody must be watching it, its still on TV.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...
If it's a show about camping, or RVing...I'm watching!
I like to see the latest innovations. I just thought it was neat. I'm not buying one this year. Maybe when I'm ready to sell the OLD TOWN CANOE, I'll spend the $1.2 mil.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

A buddy of mine has a 31' Winnebego Class C, and he showed me an article in Motorhome magazine about that amphipious Class A. The guy who built it loves boating and RV'ing, so he combined the two. He and his wife are the owners of one of the biggest firms specializing in rehabbing and rebuilding old military amphips for civilian use (like the ducktours in Boston).

According to the article, marketing the unit was the last thing from their minds when they built it, but have received so many questions and inquiries, during their camping/boating trips that mass market was the next logical step.

It is only good in calm waters, and only makes about 7 knots, if I remember correctly.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Dang...you can't waterski behind your $1.2 million floating RV?

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just think of all the 911 calls that will come in when people first see that $1.2 million motorhome in the water!


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Pete! LOL!!!!! That's the first thing I told my wife too! I could just hear the pager going off now for a water rescue!


----------

